# 2 male gerbils in 3 foot tank



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

2 male gerbils, brothers, we took them in as they were unwanted and being kept in a 12" x12" tank with just food and water so i took them in a few months back when our old gerbil passed away at 5 years old. they are a sandy colour with white markings. lovely boys, when we got them they were not really handleable but after a lot of work are now really coming out of their shells,they dont bite and are happy to sit and be stroked in your hand. they were extremely overweight at 125g and 175g but are now starting to slim down a bit with the extra room they have in their 36" x 12" tank with toys etc. due to personal circumstances we are looking to rehome them, they are going with their home and all their toys for free.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh their beautiful, why are you so far away!!


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

where are you cassie? they are lovely boys, so much fun to watch, they are super active, im guessing that all that time stuck in a tiny tank means they make the most of life now they have room and toys


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im in stourbridge, near kidderminster, lol. really annoying cuz this time last year i was living further north and the OH was working in doncaster so the trip wouldnt have been so far. first you tease me with mice and now with gerbils!!!! im weak and your mean. lol


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

make a day of it and have all of them in both tanks with all their stuff, all for free


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We could maybe take them on. Where abouts in hemswell cliff are you? We're only about 30mins away


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

trying to talk OH into it. lol. and the mice (not sure why its been closed but oh well)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> trying to talk OH into it. lol. and the mice (not sure why its been closed but oh well)


It was closed because you're not actually allowed to post the sale of animals on here anymore.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh yeah forgot. oops


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry didnt know. both tanks with both the gerbils and the mice can go for free anyway to the right owner so they are not for sale. 

we live on capper avenue on hemswell cliff, if you want the full address just let me know, im happy for people to come and see them and decide if they want them or not, as long as they go to good new homes il be happy  

the 4 female mice come with 4 mini exercise balls, their 3 foot tank, accessories and toys. 

the 2 male gerbils come with their 3 foot tank, and their accessories (they have eaten most of their toys right now and we are skint so cannot replace them  )

as long as they are kept in their tanks as they are so they have the space they are used to, no extra mice or gerbils added to them and not used for breeding im happy for them to go to their new home or homes for free.


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

just thought id add a few pictures again of everyone  il be sad to see them go, but we really need to find them new forever homes, and i want the best for them hence me letting them go with the full set-ups that they all live in and not sticking them on freeads or something. i want them to go to loving pet homes where i know they will be properly cared for.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have pm'd you


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

replied


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would take the girls if you were nearer to me, but they would have to go in with my girls in their huge cage. Anyway your too far away and if Marcia is having them they couldn't be going to a better home.


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

marcia is taking the gerbils-hopefully, the mouse girls are still up for a new home. i really am hoping for a new home with their own set-up so i really dont want them mixed into another colony. but thanks anyway  il just keep hold until the perfect home comes up


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kelly82 said:


> marcia is taking the gerbils-hopefully, the mouse girls are still up for a new home. i really am hoping for a new home with their own set-up so i really dont want them mixed into another colony. but thanks anyway  il just keep hold until the perfect home comes up


They are very beautiful, I am so impressed that you are being so stringent with your rehoming requirements, so many people are just glad to get rid of an animal to anywhere, its really obvious that you love the little ladies.


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

well the gerbils have a great new home lined up for them, they will be going on thursday or friday and will get to live out their lives in the home they are used to, im so pleased  

the female mice are still with me, and i havent found the right home for them yet, they wont go until i do find the right home. i will be very stringent about it as i took them on and am responsible for their well being, otherwise i know a man who owns a reptile place who has already offered them a new 'home' hmy: or i could have offered them to one of the other women who wanted them. maybe im being too picky, oh well,  they will just have to stay until the perfect person comes along


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

the boys have just been picked up by their lovely new owners, i have no doubt they will be spoilt rotten and treated like furry little kings  no worries about their future!

my mice are still here, but im not giving in, im going to be picky about who gets them, turned down another home earlier today, yet another 'i want the tank for a group of boys i have but your girls can go in with my 6 in their 3 foot tank' :cursing: i will keep them until that perfect someone happens along


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for rehoming your boys to us. They're both lovely and they've already been spoilt lol 

They have had an extra toilet roll tube and some sunflower seeds. 

We're keeping their names by the way  And Harry did not stop wanting sunflower seeds, he's a greedy lil monkey


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kelly82 said:


> the boys have just been picked up by their lovely new owners, i have no doubt they will be spoilt rotten and treated like furry little kings  no worries about their future!
> 
> my mice are still here, but im not giving in, im going to be picky about who gets them, turned down another home earlier today, yet another 'i want the tank for a group of boys i have but your girls can go in with my 6 in their 3 foot tank' :cursing: i will keep them until that perfect someone happens along


So that would be 10 mice in a 3ft tank. I know that perfect home is out there waiting for them.


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

yep all those mice in a 3 foot tank, but not the worst, coz someone offered to take them to put in with her 17 in her 4 foot tank, ahem, i think not!

 pleased the boys are happy and enjoying being spoilt, im so pleased they have gone to a fantastic new home. its very quiet without them digging away and rattling their water bottle  its strange not hearing them


----------

